# Naturepixie's Pics



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

This is a hooded robe I made, my son is modeling it.









This is a dress I made. I' going to use it as my witch dress. I'm going to make a hat to match it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Awesome job!
I love the robe...
Very spooky!
.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Yea, those are great. I wish I could sew.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great. Really love the sleeves on the witch. I need to get working on my costume.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome job on the costumes. Great talent! Did you use a pattern for the witch costume? If so, can you tell me the pattern? I don't have time this year but maybe next year I can make something similar.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Very nice.. I can't sew so your one up on me lol..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your costumes look fantastic! Great job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good Stuff


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice work pixie...you do have a great talent. 

Pixie would you mind posting a close up pic of that great scyth that your reaper son is holding? Especially would like to see the blade detail. Where did you find it?


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

